# Into A TV Series?



## Wolfshead (Sep 28, 2002)

Rumour has it that LOTR could now be turned into a television series after the films. I've got to wonder what they would make them about? After all, the films will have just gone over the story!

http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/8/1032692078


----------



## eowyn12 (Sep 28, 2002)

Give us at LEAST 10 years to digest the movies, please, before you make a tv show


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 28, 2002)

It's all a case of making as much money as possible here. They have all the sets, costumes and trained professionals so why not take advantage of that? Because it won't be as good as the book or the films, that's why!


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 29, 2002)

Damn there had better not be a tv series or else someone will be sued for my mental bills.


----------



## Éomond (Sep 29, 2002)

A TV seris would be kinda cool. I just hope it wouldn't be on early in the moring on the week-end.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm wondering if it would have Tolkien's characters, or just other Middle Earth based dudes. I just hope they wouldn't have some really stupid looking Gollum!


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 29, 2002)

Ooooh this could be bad.

A LotR televison series, I can just see it now. 

What's next, A Very Hobbit Christmas! 

RD


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 30, 2002)

"And now, the moment you've all been waiting for: ladies and gentlemen: the Lord of the Rings. EASTER SPECIAL!!"  
It's all a bunch of hot air, that's what it is. The fame has gone to New Line Cinema's head worse than I presumed, if they is seriously thinking about turning the greatest plot-driven story of the century be made into some PoS, kiddy-cereal, early morning, comic book shoot-em-up, idiiotic TV-series!!  Just look at Xena, or Hercules: their plots are excuses for the ass-kicking and action that is meant for brain-dead idiots who only read LotR because they like Legolas and because they can't identify a beautiful, historical and legendary tale from escapist grocery-store crap!!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Sep 30, 2002)

*Idiot box version Indeed!*

What a lame idea. I wish someone would cast a spell on those "holier-than-thou-wood" CEOs. What a bunch of cash grabbing pin-heads!

Oh yeah, what a great way to turn people off Tolkien! Short term cash grab for the producers and network that's all.

I propose we storm the offices of all major networks and feed the CEOs to the orcs.

Better yet! I'm going to go on a quest! I'm taking my TV set into the heart of holywood and I'm going to cast my TV set into the "cathode ray tube of doom!". Then if legend has it correctly "ABC, NBC, and CBS will crumble and all their works will fall"

Who's with me?

JoA


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 30, 2002)

Yay! I'm with you! We already have three TVs, and we'll be getting a fourth soon!  Anyways, we'll have to wait until they're more serious about it, then we'll start a petition or something. I don't know.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 30, 2002)

Holy Eru! This is a scary idea. Especially when they mention this alongside Xena and Hercules. I'm trying hard not to, but my mind is already making its own images of how such a series could turn out. Can you imagine Arwen, Eowyn and Galadriel in Xena-like costumes? Or a pumped-up Hercules-like Aragorn? Please don't do this to me!
On the other hand: If they make a TV-series that is 100% true to the book, with Tom Bombadil, the Scouring of the Shire and everything, then I would be rather happy. So that means that if they make this in to a TV-series I would have to see it. Even if I knew I probably would be dissapointed.


----------



## Elbereth (Oct 20, 2002)

I hate to say this...but knowing the sick mind of hollywood...I definately see them making a TV series based on LOTR. 

I have a feeling they will wait until all three movies are realesed before they will try to make a go at it. 

Although I wonder if they would even be allowed to do such a thing since New Line Cinema is really the only one's who have the copyrights to do anything with LOTR at the momment. 

If anything, I see the TV stations making their own version of Middle earth. Maybe a 'After the war of the ring' series, that shows Merry, Pippen, and Sam's adventures after the War of the Ring and after Frodo leaves Middle Earth. (oh geesh, I hope I didn't give the television execs any ideas now... )


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (Oct 22, 2002)

*LotR on TV*

Aiya!! 
The tho't of LotR being on TV has me in mixed emotions. Part of me says "I'd love to see more!!" and another part of me says, "How sacriligious!!" If it had the same quality that would honor JRRT then it would probably not last in the ratings game in the USA. All the really valuable dramatic fare gets cancelled on the networks. If they could keep the quality, keep all the details of the books, have qonderful dedicated actors and maintain JRRT's standards, then go for it. Otherwise, it's just a $$$$ things playing on a trend of sorts. Let us be in charge & we'll make sure the boob tube does it justice!!!

Almarie ar namarie
Arwen Halfelven


----------



## EverEve (Oct 26, 2002)

Oh, Illuvatar save us! A tv show? If they cant get it right in the movies...what are they gonna do with tv? Please tell me whoever wrote that article was hallucinating....

JoA, Yay (and Lantarion): IM WITH YOU!


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Oct 27, 2002)

I could see it being turned into some kids Sat morning cartoon ...but a series would ruin the effect of it ....I couldnt watch it...even if i wanted to .............


----------



## Asha'man (Oct 28, 2002)

Speaking of TV's.....

*hears TV turn on in burst of static*
*gets up, turns TV off*
*walks away*
*hears TV turn on again*



Has anyone else seen The Ring? 

Back on topic, even I think a LotR series would be crap. Here's a thought - what if it was ANIMATED?! Mwahahahaha!

Asha'man


----------



## Khamul (Oct 28, 2002)

DBZ+LOTR=Hollywood's plans.  

My word, it would be awful.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey, Asha'man! Welcome back.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 9, 2002)

eww! if they did this i would die! i can see it now...

-a gollum that looks like someting in those old Godzilla movies
-a new cast of terrible actors cause the reals ones wouldn't do it
-lame story ideas
-horrible attempts at jokes
-killing off of some great characters
-an episode called "Gimli and Galadriel Hook Up" augh!

the possibilities are endless, you know it would probably be a disgrace to JRRT


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 19, 2002)

IF THOSE IDIOTS ATTEMPT SUCH A RIDICUOLUSLY STUPID THING AS MAKING LOTR INTO A TV SHOW, I SWEAR I WILL DO EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO STOP THEM!

( Which means i could do absolutely nothing)

TV shows are known to be of far lower quality then movies. I think the LOTR movies coudn't stoop much lower without becoming horrible. SAY NO TO TV SHOW!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Nov 22, 2002)

Err no way should theymake it into a tv series it would be stooping far to low the movies are bad enough lets not ruin tolkiens fine wks any more


----------



## Eliot (Dec 1, 2002)

It would ruin the reputation of JRRT. I would seriously weep.


----------



## Daeron (Dec 1, 2002)

It would probably be animated...if not then really bad actors with horribles joke would take their place. ANd then they would turn it inot a hack and slash kill kill but still keep it nice enough for the youngun's saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## Eliot (Dec 1, 2002)

Yeah, I can kinda imagine that.


----------



## Arwen Halfelven (Dec 2, 2002)

*LotR on the Tube*

I've had many days to think more about this & I think that there is no one competent enough to make a LotR tv series. I could just see a sitcom called "Samwise & Rosie" or "The Elf Bunch" or "Everybody Loves Legolas"! How about a soap opera called "As Arda Turns" or "Days of Gondor" or "The Guiding Palantir" or "General Healing Houses"? Okay, I lost my mind for a moment here. Please forgive my levity.......


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

"The Elessar of Queens"


----------



## Rogue666666 (Dec 2, 2002)

"Hello there, I'm here with John who is the actor for legolas in the semi-hit tv show, the Lord of the rings on tv"

So John, what do you think about the title? 
John: I'm not supposed to think, I just act. 
Host: I see, so what do yuo see in the future of the show?

John: The show? What show?

Host: you know, the lord of the rings on tv show?

John: OH, that one. ya we'ere just living off of the book and movies fame, as soon as we stop makin money I'm outa here.

Host; So how does it feel to play in such an epic stroy?

John; Epic? Whats an epic?

Host; OK, what about episode thirteen, attack of the orcish orcs? Was that a good episode or what?

John: YA, I liked that one, especially the part we'er Arwen takes on 72 orcs in her night gown, sweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt.

Host, Well as you can see, John has been working on some Real Quality  productions recently, and we hope to see more of the same! Yune in , Tuesday night at 3 am for the next episode of, " The Lord of the rings on tv tv show! "


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 3, 2002)

ugh..... tv serious? Are you kidding me? Oh my God.... I hope I never catch a glimpse of it, I'll destroy my T.V. in a matter of seconds... If they do that, and any of the people I know see it (The stupid ones who refuse to read LOTR) I'll NEVER get them to understand what a masterpeice LOTR is!!!!!


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 5, 2002)

It's times like this I'm glad I don't have cable.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM_
> *ugh..... tv serious?*


Yes, tv is quite serious, but I hope they aren't serious about making this series!  
Haha, sorry I thuoght I'd lighten the mood here a bit. 

On a less humorous note: DAMN THOSE CONSPIRATING CAPITALIST VISION-SHATTERERS TO ANGMAR!!


----------



## Wynston (Dec 17, 2002)

The fact that LoTR is mentioned even in the same article as Hercules, Xena, and the Power Rangers, makes me want to vomit. I don't think they were trying to compare what a LoTR TV series would be like, they were just trying to say they have a lot of people experienced with those types of sets. But still.....

Honestly I don't know how it would be good. I would hope for it to be. I would want it to be. But the vast majority of things on major network TV aren't. The only way I can see it being any good is if they did something on cable with the same quality as Band of Brothers on HBO, which was imo excellent. Whatever the content, be it before or after the book, based on the Hobbit, the Sil, whatever, I just can't see it being any good on a regular TV network.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 17, 2018)

..... sixteen years later ....

In light of the Amazon TV series in the works, I thought it interesting to read the comments in this thread.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 17, 2018)

Halasían said:


> ..... sixteen years later ....
> 
> In light of the Amazon TV series in the works, I thought it interesting to read the comments in this thread.



Funny how ppl were saying back then in 2002 give us ten years... Well, here we are 16 yrs later and it's still a bad idea. Doubt I'll watch. Too many good books to read.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 19, 2018)

I'll approach it as I do any other TV show. I'll watch with curiousity and after two or three episodes I'll know if it's crap or not. Trouble is I _know _the source material and have written a fair amount of my own fanfic 'screenplays' as I see it in my own head. With Game of Thrones I didn't have that. I tried to read the Ice and Fire books several times because of rave reviews of people whose opinions I respect, and always ground to a halt. I think I made it through half of Games of Thrones once. Same with the Wheel of Time. I didn't have endless time to read them, so should the series be made, I will have a certain appreciation for its making like I have for GoT. Should the Black company series get done, I will be in the same position I am in with this Tolkien-based series. 

I will be cautiously anticipating its premiere, just as I was the Fellowship of the ring movie in 2001, and whill hope for the best, and expect the worst.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 19, 2018)

Mel said it best:


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 19, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Mel said it best:



SES, always in the wings with a song in his heart (and his back pocket)!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 19, 2018)

My mother said I was singing at age two!

And I haven't improved.


----------



## Barliman (Jul 29, 2018)

"Hope for the best, expect the worst"
That's it in a nutshell.
Sadly, Amazon is apparently trying to get Jackson involved in the project. If that pans out I won't bother to watch any of the episodes.
I have my limits.
Even if he isn't, after reading this https://editorial.rottentomatoes.co...-writers-of-amazons-lord-of-the-rings-series/ I'll be approaching it with trepidation.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks Barliman for the link. And also welcome to the forum.

This quote from the article says it all for me,

_"*Since the show will not be adapted directly from the book*, perhaps Payne will have a chance to draw new connections between religion in our world and in the world of Middle Earth, if he chooses to." _(emphasis mine)

...and so, I'll be catching up on my reading.
_
_


----------



## Barliman (Aug 2, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> Thanks Barliman for the link. And also welcome to the forum.


Thanks.

_



"*Since the show will not be adapted directly from the book*

Click to expand...

_Hmmm... a TV series adapted from the movie?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 2, 2018)

Barliman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hmmm... a TV series adapted from the movie?



Or from the mind of two James Cameron wannabes...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 2, 2018)

Since it's "Young Aragorn", it can't be from what most people probably think of as "the book", but could still draw on the Appendices.

_Could,_ note.


----------



## Barliman (Aug 2, 2018)

Well, if it's as good as Young Indiana Jones.... 

Of course if Jackson is involved we'll likely see young Aragorn meet Pancho Villa.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 2, 2018)

Maybe more like "Young Sheldon"!


----------

